# new product from Aztek Dummy!



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Literally a year in the making, I'm pleased to announce that the 1K scale Enterprise B painting templates are ready to leave drydock. 

I showed the first prototype at last year's Wonderfest and since then, I've had teams of test monkeys help me refine both the templates and the instructions and have beat it into a shape that is finally ready for prime time.

here are some picture of a painted kit. 

I hope to have these available thru the regular resellers, if you don't see them in your favorite store asked them why the heck not?

Cheers:wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

If I ever have the courage to paint any of the big Enterprise kits, will be because of your decals. 

Thank you! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Lou, you are A MACHINE!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice! Those are some tiny bits on there.


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

Just waiting to see who stocks them first. Stoked!


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks amazing compared to the decal sets I've seen but my fingers are cramping just thinking of trying to place all those tiny bits. (I still want a set)


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Sold!


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

*1/250 E Azteking*

Lou-
When are we going to see the 1/350 TOS E Azteks? Waiting (not so) patiently.
Thanks


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

This was the project I wanted to get launched to clear room for the full 350 E set.

I'm working on that now and hope to have it ready before Wonderfest. 

Way before if i have my way

thanks for you'alls indulgence


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Drool dripping on my laptop....

Two thumbs up to whom ever painted your sample! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Do they still stick so much that they pull off the paint/primer underneath? This has been the primary criticism from many builders, including PaintingClinic and Trekworks. The problems they've run into with your product really makes me weary of making the purchase.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Ah, the dreaded paint peel...

I've been producing these templates for close to 10 years now and while I won't say it never happens, I can tell you that in 90% of the time, it has been due to insufficient surface preparation. Either not washing the parts to remove mold release or not allowing sufficient time for the coats of paint to fully cure before moving on to the next step. (5% comes from rubbing down the vinyl too hard and the other 5% was actually a bad brand of vinyl that I will never use again).

If you are still concerned about the stickyness, take the piece of vinyl off the sheet and stick it down on your skin and peel it back up. The oils from your body will cut the advesive down.

I cannot speak to what Trekworks did or did not do (cuz I don't know, I never recieved any complaints from him directly) I _hear_ that he used the soap and water technique for placement. This works in the sign making biz, but I wouldn't recommend it for the models at all. When you do this, you need to rub the vinyl down very hard to remove bubbles and that is what is causing the vinyl to pull up underlying paint. a light touch has always been advised.

I hope this has addressed your concerns.

PS, Hal, that's my paintjob. I always make sure the templates work on my own builds and document those for the instructions


----------



## scifiguy67 (Jan 18, 2011)

GSaum said:


> Do they still stick so much that they pull off the paint/primer underneath? This has been the primary criticism from many builders, including PaintingClinic and Trekworks. The problems they've run into with your product really makes me weary of making the purchase.


I have been using them for years & never had that problem!


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Ah, the dreaded paint peel...
> 
> I've been producing these templates for close to 10 years now and while I won't say it never happens, I can tell you that in 90% of the time, it has been due to insufficient surface preparation. Either not washing the parts to remove mold release or not allowing sufficient time for the coats of paint to fully cure before moving on to the next step. (5% comes from rubbing down the vinyl too hard and the other 5% was actually a bad brand of vinyl that I will never use again).
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to switch your templates over to a masking stock with a lower tack? I think that would solve any peeling paint issues.

Remember, Trekworks is a professional painter by trade. He wouldn't attempt to lay the masks unless the paint was completely dry. He also always washes all parts before painting. 

I'm not trying to say 'you're wrong', but I'm just wanting to know... if people are having problems with the masks sticking too hard, can switching to a different mask with a lower tack solve the issue?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd certainly be interested to at least try out the material.

do you have any details about it I could use to order some?


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'd certainly be interested to at least try out the material.
> 
> do you have any details about it I could use to order some?


I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

I've found several sources that sell low tack paint masks specifically for airbrushing. This would greatly reduce the problems that you've had in the past with the masks sticking so hard.

Some sources I found with a google search:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24-x15-Pain...348?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4166129234
http://www.topvinylfilms.com/products/Paint_Mask_Vinyl-1725-1.html
http://www.gspinc.com/mask/

I for one would love to see you go to a lower tack paint mask, as it's the only thing that keeps me from purchasing your masks. Your masks are very accurate and really great sets, but if it ruins the paint job unless you're extremely careful and quick, it isn't worth the hassle.

Give it a shot, and we'll buy!


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

MattA said:


> Your masks are very accurate and really great sets, but if it ruins the paint job unless you're extremely careful and quick, it isn't worth the hassle.
> 
> Give it a shot, and we'll buy!


I just need to interject here to mention the fact that I've heard nothing but overwhelmingly positive things about all of Lou's products. People rave about them, and I can say that my models wouldn't look anywhere near as incredible as they do without the aid of his masking sets. To anyone thinking about buying one, you absolutely can't go wrong. 

And to MattA, to come into Lou's "New Product" thread and hijack it with disparaging comments is the height of "poor form". If you have a question or concern about his masking sets then P.M. him. Don't drag his interest thread down with unsubstantiated negative comments. The very fact that you are telling him what materials he should be using to make his masking sets when he OWNS A MASKING SET COMPANY is the peak of egotism. Frankly, I applaud Lou for his patience with you. 

Don't come into the man's thread and try to throw doubt into potential customers interested in purchasing his product. If you have a concern then P.M. him. It's how it's done. 

And to anyone thinking about buying one of Lou's kits, I can say from my own experience that they're amazing, hassle free, and I've NEVER had a single issue with them. They're definitely worth it.


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

Spidey, I am not hijacking his thread, nor am I being disrespectful in the least. There were some very real concerns brought up by other members in this thread, and Lou himself wanted to know what stocks were available that would be lower tack. As a business owner, he is going to want to constantly improve his products to make them better for all of us. It just makes sense.

I for one think his products are great, and would love to buy them and try them out. This is a very real issue, however, and I am simply trying to help out. If he doesn't know that people are having problems, how is he supposed to help or improve?

Lou, I meant no disrespect, and if any is implied here, I apologize.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Matt,
I'll talk to my suppliers to see if they have anything similar to these. thanks for the links.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I think Lou probably said all that needs to be said in post #12. 
I'd hardly call any 3d person criticism fair or even admissible. And as for the 3d person, I'd hardly call him a "professional" painter, unless he happens to have a day job as a house painter. He has no web page or anything else I can find except You Tube videos that seem to show excellent skills as a model builder and painter, but also show someone with a tube of Testors goo cement on his workbench and removing/hacking parts from sprue with an xacto blade. Both those scream "beginner". So he seems to be a regular Joe who advertises build up services on a free venue. 
To make a criticism like this in a place like this based on suspect third party testimony is just plain scurrilous. If you have a personal criticism based on personal experience, take it up with the person involved. If then they stiff you, you have a cause to warn others. 
Guaranteed, Lou switches to a lower tack mask, half his customers will start complaining about edges lifting and paint bleed. There is absolutely no such thing as a 100% perfect frisket, especially for all the various paint surfaces found in modelling. Find a Professional graphics arts professional and ask them if you don't believe it.
Edit: here's an idea: buy the damn thing, prep the surface as instructed, try it, see how it works, and then tell us what you think. Jeez...


----------



## MattA (Jan 18, 2012)

Guys, Trekworks IS a professional auto painter. His painting skills are very very impressive. He'd be the first to deny it, as he's a very humble guy, but seriously the guy knows what he's doing. 

And I totally forgot my flame suit, so lets just agree that some of us have had problems with the stock Lou is using and that maybe offering a lower tack version might make good business sense, mmkay? Sheesh!


----------



## Jimbo Bob (Mar 29, 2009)

One of the other advantages of the masks produced by Orbital Drydock on ebay is that the masks can be transferred into place as a group on the model using a piece of low tack sticky paper. You don't have to individually place each cut out mask on the model - which saves time and creates better alignment of the masks. Switching to this lower tack material seems a no brainer to me.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Jimbo,
by and large, you can also use transfer tape to place my masks in larger sections if you like. I just prefer more individual control over the pieces


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

I've got a practical question on usage. I am nearing the point of starting external painting, and using Aztek paint masks for the first time. How do you manage the between coat sanding? Do the masks stand up to sanding? Do you skip between coat sanding? Is there a special sanding technique?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't sand between coats, nor do I recommend it


----------



## FyreTigger (May 31, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I don't sand between coats, nor do I recommend it


Thanks.


----------

